# Tennessee, hello friends



## rameygamefowl (Oct 10, 2013)

Hello guys and gals i am into game chickens and i was wondering if anyone could help me out. Im looking for hens, pullets, chicks, and or eggs


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

What do you mean by game chickens?


----------



## rameygamefowl (Oct 10, 2013)

Gamefowl or some call them fighting chickens. Im trying to get started in breeding and raising them for the kids in my family for 4H and poultry shows


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Is fighting them legal in your area? I thought it was illegal all over the US.


----------



## rameygamefowl (Oct 10, 2013)

Austin said:


> Is fighting them legal in your area? I thought it was illegal all over the US.


Yes it is illegal as far as i know. I just love their look and i think my kids can do well in 4H and poultry shows and at fairs.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Just because someone raises Gamefowl doesn't mean they fight them. I will grant that most people do get them for fighting, but there is plenty of people who doesn't.  I'm not being rude, just pointing out a fact.


----------



## rameygamefowl (Oct 10, 2013)

MaransGuy you are correct alot of people who have them do fight them but im just trying to get the prettiest and best looking and best station i can get for my kids to show at Fairs and poultry shows for 4H. If that makes any sense


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

It does. I didn't think you could show game in 4-H. I know you can find a few poultry shows in many different states, but I don't think you can in 4-H. Most people around here get them for fighting I think. I had a guy stop by and tell me that when my chicks hatched that he wanted all the roosters that I didn't want. He fights them as far as I know. I'm not sure, I just assume he does.


----------



## rameygamefowl (Oct 10, 2013)

I like to have some more myself. Id like to be able to buy chicks or eggs


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Do you travel to South GA any?


----------



## rameygamefowl (Oct 10, 2013)

No sir i sure dont. Ive never been out of Tn but a few times as a kid


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

If you're ever down this way let me know and I may have some more AG for sale.


----------



## rameygamefowl (Oct 10, 2013)

You ever ship any. What lines can you get and what you charge me


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm sorry, but I don't ship. I hope to be able to one of these days though. Also, as I said earlier, I don't have any specific lines. And the price depends on gender, age, build, ect...


----------

